# dometic rerigerator



## Crazy J (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a dometic fridge in my 5th wheel. I am not getting any 110 voltage to the top of the fridge and the top of the fridge is freezing. I have it running on gas now but it is still freezing.

Can anyone give me some advice on fixing it!
Thanks


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 13, 2006)

dometic rerigerator

How do you know your not getting voltage to the "top" of the fridge?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 13, 2006)

dometic rerigerator

There is no voltage at the top.  What model and year?  You could have a bad board or thermister.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 13, 2006)

dometic rerigerator

Whether you use 120V or propane, all that either does is supply heat for the boiler in an RV refrigerator. The control circuit board is operated by 12V-dc power. If you have an ice maker, that would have 120V-ac power to the motor and the water fill valve, but no part of the refrigerator other than the heating element. 

It sounds to me as though the two most likely possibilities are the thermistor that senses temperature in the refrigerator, or the circuit board. 

If you can tell us what model refrigerator you have, we can probably look up to see what the value of the thermistor should be and also give you a resistance value to connect in it's place to see if it turns the heat supply off, as it should. Doing that would indicate if the problem is the thermistor or the circuit board.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 13, 2006)

dometic rerigerator

Something tells me he is looking at the thermister.  That is the only thing that has wires visible in the frig.  I did not think about an ice maker, but that is in the freezer.  Until he gets back to us, we won't know.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 13, 2006)

dometic rerigerator

I am still trying to figure out Crazy J's post :question:  I thought the top was suppose to freeze. Archer maybe you are right on my being brain damaged :laugh:  
Welcome to the forum Crazy J.  That handle will fit after being here for awhile :laugh:   Give us some more info.


----------



## s.harrington (Jan 14, 2006)

dometic rerigerator

There is no 120VAC to the Eyebrow board only 12VDC.  The AC voltage stops at your heating element.  Try turning your temp control to 2 or 3.  If it is a non adjustable control you need to chage your Thermestor.  If you don't know how call a technician.  Also before you do that listen to the backside of the refer.  If you here a gurgling sound or a perculating sound you have a bad cooling unit and will need lots of money to fix it.


----------



## Crazy J (Jan 14, 2006)

dometic rerigerator

I thought the light in the fridge was 110 I may be wrong on that. I replaced the bulb but that didnt work. It has no thermostat so I can't adjust it. It doesn't make any sounds from the back. The freezer is at the top but the refer freezes I tried moving the thermister but that didn't work. I will get the model and seial when I go back up to the camp. 
Catch you all later and thank for all the input. This is going to be a handy place for me!
Thanks again.
J


----------

